# White Crow



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, we went to Chester Zoo a few weeks ago. Looking at the Vicunas & Rheas in their paddock, I spotted something unusual.........

a completely white Crow, foraging around on the ground in the paddock. I took a couple of pics on my cam phone, so they aren't great, but here they are.



















At the end of the day, when we were leaving the zoo, the white Crow was sat on a roof with a trio of normal coloured Crows.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

increadable ive never seen one or heard of one i didnt know you could get albino birds :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> increadable ive never seen one or heard of one i didnt know you could get albino birds :mf_dribble:


As I wasn't close to it, I couldn't see whether it was an albino (pink eyes) or not.


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, I've never seen a white crow. Normally morphs don't last very long due to the fact they stand out more and are easily predated. I wonder if this crow will live a normal lifespan due to having less natural predators than some birds?

I've seen part white blackbirds, but never anything like a fully white crow. Interesting!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Springwatch are doing a theme on unusually coloured native animals. You should get your pics in. Just a pity you didn't have better pics.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fergie said:


> Springwatch are doing a theme on unusually coloured native animals. You should get your pics in. Just a pity you didn't have better pics.


I'd email them in if I could find out where & how!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, we went to Chester Zoo a few weeks ago. Looking at the Vicunas & Rheas in their paddock, I spotted something unusual.........
> 
> a completely white Crow, foraging around on the ground in the paddock. I took a couple of pics on my cam phone, so they aren't great, but here they are.
> 
> ...


Very nice Colin! Looks almost more like a rook, but hard to tell from the pics whether it's got the rook trousers!

Never seen a leucistic crow before! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Grond said:


> Very nice Colin! Looks almost more like a rook, but hard to tell from the pics whether it's got the rook trousers!
> 
> Never seen a leucistic crow before! : victory:


I know what you mean, from the shape of it, but it was almost definately a crow & it was hanging round with other crows.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I know what you mean, from the shape of it, but it was almost definately a crow & it was hanging round with other crows.


I know where I'm taking the kids in the summer holidays now! :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW thats amazing


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Great pic of a white crow:gasp::no1:...

Id be well pleased to see or even get a pic of that rarity.


----------



## KTedham (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I've heard of this but never actually seen one.


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

its a crow in a white overalls imo lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Testudo Man said:


> Great pic of a white crow:gasp::no1:...
> 
> Id be well pleased to see or even get a pic of that rarity.


Thanks mate : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

WOw, had no idea these even existed?

I assume once a crow reaches adult hood nothing will prey on it really, except cats?

Could we see more of these you think?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Come on!, Tell the truth:whistling2:. That a feral white rock dove :lol2:.

Shame you didn't get any good pictures, Would have been nice to see white crow clearly.


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

thats the first leucistic crow ive seen, seen 'piebald' balckbirds but never a crow!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! Everyone else around were looking at the Rhea & Vicuna, but I was like "wow, theres a white crow, a WHITE CROW!" :lol2:


----------

